# Digitalbilder  Schneiden



## littleasshole (20. Oktober 2007)

Hi,ich suche ein Programm mit dem man Digitalfotos schneiden kann,also beispielsweise wenn zwei Personen auf dem Bild sind und ich möchte aber nur die eine Person. Man sollte es aber eventuell vergrößern können ohne das man zuviel Pixel sieht. Nach möglichkeit sollte das Programm für lau sein oder zumindest für kleines Geld zu haben sein. Schon mal danke sage für die Antworten.


            Grüßchen  la


----------



## reddragon90 (21. Oktober 2007)

Das geht 100 Prozent mit GIMP das ist Freeware und fast so gut wie Photoshop nur das ich die Oberflächte nicht so ganz schön finde, aber für ein Freeware Programm ist das ja ehr irrelevant.

Dein vorhaben könnte evtl. auch mit Paint funktionieren


----------

